# Shop vac auto-on switch...where from?



## Graham Orm (29 Jan 2013)

I have 2 shop vacs, one has the socket on the side so you can plug in your power tool into the vac. When you activate the tool, it then activates the vac. The other vac is an older one which doesn't have this facility. I have just spotted that Rockler do a gizmo that performs this task, a sort of double plug that you plug the vac and tool into, but obviously it is designed for American sockets.

Has anyone seen this type of thing in the UK? It seems to me that it would be simple enough to manufacture and would have many uses.

EDIT: I've just scoured Ebay with no joy. I Googled it and it brought me the American Rockler i-Socket110m. I then followedd a link onto Amazon where it had sold in America and there were mixed reviews with one guy having got his money back after two had failed within a short time. Massive hole in the market here guys.


----------



## powertools (30 Jan 2013)

I use a Masterplug ENERGY SAVING MASTER/SLAVE ADAPTOR from B&Q works very well.


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Jan 2013)

powertools":61hkdagg said:


> I use a Masterplug ENERGY SAVING MASTER/SLAVE ADAPTOR from B&Q works very well.



That's great thanks. I just spent 20 minutes I'll never see again, looking at the entire contents of the B&Q website. The search engine is abysmal so not much chance of coming up with it. Do you have a link at all?


----------



## MickCheese (30 Jan 2013)

I use one from Maplins that had three sockets in the box. 

At least I think it was Maplins , I got the detail from a thread here so you may find a search will find something. 

Mick


----------



## powertools (30 Jan 2013)

I can't find on the B&Q site but the item I use is a Masterplug part number MSRGMS3 and I guess they have it in store as will most of the big stores.
A google search for that number brings up results.
http://www.nexusinds.com/masterplug/uk/ ... wer-energy
Be aware that many of the sockets that come in packs of 3 are remote control sockets and are not what you are looking for


----------



## AspiringWoody (30 Jan 2013)

You can get this from axminster. It automatically turns on the vac when it recognises machine power has come on.


----------



## Graham Orm (30 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys, getting closer. That link looks like the thing 'Powertool'.

Woody, I've had a look but no matter what I put in the search box nothing comes up, any suggestions what it might be called. I put master & slave in Google.....sweet Jesus!!!!!


----------



## AspiringWoody (30 Jan 2013)

http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-ax ... prod21176/


Cheers


----------



## Tinbasher (30 Jan 2013)

That's a very complicated expensive option.

Like others I hav been using a master / slave extension meant for computer equipment. 3 years now on my shop vac and SMS with no problems.


----------



## SammyQ (30 Jan 2013)

There was a DIY rip-off clone design of the AXI floating abaht....cost 20% of what theirs did..... :-" 

PM me if you can't find it here or on the Shaven; I think I saved it....

Sam


----------



## Graham Orm (31 Jan 2013)

Thanks guys for all your input. I think I've got it sussed now. The computer gizmo's are easy enough to source. I'll call at Maplins later and see what they've got. Their website doesn't come up with it when searched, prolly called something else. I've just discovered Sainsbury's sell them.

If the Axi version was the only one I think I'd continue pressing both on-off switches!


----------



## McGill (31 Jan 2013)

I use one of these by Intelliplug:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/OneClick-DSK105 ... 697&sr=1-1


----------



## jim_hanna (1 Feb 2013)

Grayorm":3356d60q said:


> Thanks guys for all your input. I think I've got it sussed now. The computer gizmo's are easy enough to source. I'll call at Maplins later and see what they've got. Their website doesn't come up with it when searched, prolly called something else. I've just discovered Sainsbury's sell them.



I'd check power ratings on any computer stuff before purchase, not many computer peripherals will use a lot of power. 

Jim


----------



## MickCheese (1 Feb 2013)

I lied. It wasn't Maplins it was Toolstation.

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Electrical/Energy+Saving+Controls/d190/sd3205

You get three sockets that can be controlled independently or one button to turn all three on or off. 

I use one with my shop vac. 

Mick


----------



## Graham Orm (1 Feb 2013)

MickCheese":2gf9yxjy said:


> I lied. It wasn't Maplins it was Toolstation.
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Electrical/Energy+Saving+Controls/d190/sd3205
> 
> ...



Thanks for that, I've not had chance to call at Maplins, but as we have one local I might bob in and see if they do them any way :wink:


----------



## Timlitton (21 Mar 2013)

A year or two ago I was asked by a friend to make him a gadget such as this. It worked well and still does. If enough of you are interested, say half a dozen, and you can compose a wish list of desirable features, we can have a look at producing a Mk.2 which should suit everyone. Sadly, the price would probably be the wrong side of £50, but that's a lot cheaper than the Axminster version.


----------



## Graham Orm (21 Mar 2013)

Timlitton":29uxii7p said:


> A year or two ago I was asked by a friend to make him a gadget such as this. It worked well and still does. If enough of you are interested, say half a dozen, and you can compose a wish list of desirable features, we can have a look at producing a Mk.2 which should suit everyone. Sadly, the price would probably be the wrong side of £50, but that's a lot cheaper than the Axminster version.



More than it's worth as a time saver I'm afraid. Thanks anyway but not for me.


----------



## davic (17 Oct 2014)

Bump


----------



## DiscoStu (18 Oct 2014)

I bought a master slave plug only this week. I'm building my dust extraction system today so I'll let you know if it works!


----------



## davic (18 Oct 2014)

I look forward to it


----------



## sawdust maker (18 Oct 2014)

Very useful post. Currently my remote controller for my dust extractor is a long stick that I flick the cover of the no voltage switch up and press the green button. :roll: . Now I'm going be a lot more sensible and use one of your suggestions, thanks


----------



## Ring (18 Oct 2014)

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-249 ... l&id=17248

Any good ?
Jim


----------



## DiscoStu (18 Oct 2014)

Well, it seems to work perfectly. Only used it on the table saw so far but you start the table saw and 2 seconds later the Vac also starts. Not bad for £10 on eBay.


----------



## DiscoStu (18 Oct 2014)

Link is here. 

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.vi ... 1311688725


----------



## Myfordman (18 Oct 2014)

Shame the ebay one does not quote any power ratings.
There would be no need for a computer device to switch more than a few hundred watts maximum so i would not expect it to last long with typical workshop loads.

Just because it has 13amp shaped pins does not mean it can carry that current.

MM


----------



## davic (18 Oct 2014)

How long does it run on afterwards? I suppose you could just hold the trigger on for a few seconds on the chop saw or whatever. I might give this a go....


----------



## Giff (18 Oct 2014)

Just a note of warning Maplins do them rated at 5 amp and 13 amp (I think) but check you get the higher rated one..very similar price I think.


----------



## Graham Orm (18 Oct 2014)

I have two that work fine, however another only lasted a month or so but was replaced by the Ebay supplier.


----------



## DiscoStu (18 Oct 2014)

Vac starts a couple of seconds after the tool and then runs for a few seconds after the machine is turned off. I'm intending on adding a remote controlled light onto the extensions so I can use that to draw power and switch the vac on as well. I think it will be useful for general dusting the bench and floor. 

Hopefully it will last.


----------



## BigWing (21 Oct 2014)

These E-ON versions are rated at 13 Amps total and cost just £2.75 each!
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281395652600


----------



## DiscoStu (21 Oct 2014)

I've had mine running for a few days and it's brilliant. Just open the blast gate and switch on the tool. Dust extraction is now brilliant. I did sanding, planning and bandsaw work tonight and didn't see any dust or have to faff with the vac.


----------



## whiskywill (23 Oct 2014)

Grayorm":2klm69ll said:


> MickCheese":2klm69ll said:
> 
> 
> > I lied. It wasn't Maplins it was Toolstation.
> ...



If it's the remote control switches that you are looking at, Lidl is currently selling a pack of four for £12.99.


----------



## BigWing (25 Oct 2014)

BigWing":3v1yg72u said:


> These E-ON versions are rated at 13 Amps total and cost just £2.75 each!
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/281395652600


Forget that - it turns out that they don't _sense _the master turning on and off. You have to use a remote to control them.


----------



## Sideways (17 Feb 2018)

Resurrecting an old thread just in case anyone else has this query. The master slave module M103N by German manufacturer Kemo does exactly this and is available from a couple of sources.
I used one to add a power socket to a commercial vacuum so I could autostart it with my tracksaw.
It would be easy to put in a box with a socket or two.
Total load of both tools is 16A, max load either one is 10 or 12 amps ?
It works great but you need enough basic electrical knowledge to install it safely.


----------



## Mrs C (17 Feb 2018)

Is this what you are after? 

http://www.toolovation.co.uk/product_p/sb24013_uk.htm


----------



## kwh (8 Feb 2019)

Hi all I am new to forum for anyone interested I have built a dedicated power tool auto vac switch with available bought guaranteed products available online UK works great switch power tool on vac comes on and has overrun to clear dust when tool is turned off fraction of cost f advertised units...email me...kev


----------



## Myfordman (8 Feb 2019)

As a new member, I don't think the PM system is available to you. Just write-up your design and publish it here for everyone's benefit
That what these forums are for.


----------



## kwh (8 Feb 2019)

hi Myfordman thanks for your post as I am new what is the PM system ...kev


----------



## Myfordman (8 Feb 2019)

Private mail. 
Kev, you asked people to mail you for details when in fact you will have to post whatever you have in the forum for others to read..

HTH


----------



## kwh (8 Feb 2019)

ok I have spent 9 months working on this project for which I have used first design for six months in my workshop and I have since had no issues I have now rebuilt this to a professional product as yet I don't know how to post photos so far this has cost me a couple of hundred quid to develop but now its right ..kev


----------



## Myfordman (8 Feb 2019)

I think the ability to post photos is only available after a certain number of posts.

Do have a check of the rules if you are even thinking about marketing your product on this forum. The mods are very hot on this. Been there done it, got the teashirt


----------



## kwh (8 Feb 2019)

thanks for your help I have looked into all the laws regarding EICC conformity and this product is safe I have used company manufactured circuits I would love to post photos I wanted something like this for over 20 years but they didn't exist once I can post photos I will show you and save all workshop diy-ers a lot of money... kev


----------



## Adam9453 (9 Feb 2019)

I’d be interested in one of these with a decent power rating, Kev what’s the rating of the one you’ve developed?


----------



## kwh (9 Feb 2019)

hi Adam hi have built this unit from a shop bought circuit and put in an enclosure with a master socket and a slave socket the total advertised rating is 3100 watts I have built in a 10 amp reset button giving a safe output of 2300 watts approx. this will avoid having to replace the internal thermal fuse which is soldered direct to the board or changing the fuse in the plug I will be upgrading this reset to 12 amps in the near future giving a total safe output of around 2760 watts it can be used with a flying lead or can be wall mounted and connected directly into a suitable mains circuit the first one I built nine months ago has been running my 760 watt radial saw and my 1000 watt vac without any issues its a pleasure to switch on my saw and know the vac will start automatically easy it also has vac overrun circuit incorporated which keeps the vac running for a few seconds after the saw is switched off . Hope this helps....kev


----------



## Noel (9 Feb 2019)

kwh":19o3dfq6 said:


> hi Adam hi have built this unit from a shop bought circuit and put in an enclosure with a master socket and a slave socket the total advertised rating is 3100 watts I have built in a 10 amp reset button giving a safe output of 2300 watts approx. this will avoid having to replace the internal thermal fuse which is soldered direct to the board or changing the fuse in the plug I will be upgrading this reset to 12 amps in the near future giving a total safe output of around 2760 watts it can be used with a flying lead or can be wall mounted and connected directly into a suitable mains circuit the first one I built nine months ago has been running my 760 watt radial saw and my 1000 watt vac without any issues its a pleasure to switch on my saw and know the vac will start automatically easy it also has vac overrun circuit incorporated which keeps the vac running for a few seconds after the saw is switched off . Hope this helps....kev



Hi Kev, I assume you intend to market this device?


----------



## SammyQ (9 Feb 2019)

Kev, colour me VERY interested, but, like Noel, I'd like more info. Are you offering details here to members so that they may build their own?** Or, are you baiting our appetites with a view to _selling_ us your product? Or, do you have plans to launch this commercially to the wider world?

Sam, curious. :wink: 

** In which case, I'll PM you my email address yesterday!


----------



## Setch (9 Feb 2019)

The Dutch unit linked earlier is still available, and looks very interesting, I'm minded to get a couple and try them out - €15 is pretty reasonable, and I like the idea of flying it inside my own choice of enclosure/socket so I can mount directly to a machine.

No time delay though, so Kevs design still sounds very interesting...


----------



## kwh (9 Feb 2019)

Hi Setch thanks for your interest as a thought I was thinking of selling my product for around £45 including delivery if anyone is interested when I know how to I will upload photos and details.... kev


----------



## Noel (9 Feb 2019)

kwh":3w33f2fw said:


> Hi Setch thanks for your interest as a thought I was thinking of selling my product for around £45 including delivery if anyone is interested when I know how to I will upload photos and details.... kev


 
Hi Kevin, has it been independently tested, CE compliant/certificate of conformity? Do you have liability insurance? Trading Standards informed?
If not you are putting yourself in a very precarious position.


----------



## kwh (9 Feb 2019)

Hi all products installed in the unit are CE compliant they have just been in a safe pvc enclosure at the moment I am just testing the water for interest if necessary I will do everything by the book E.G. independent testing ,liability insurance and so on I take your advise very seriously thanks...kev


----------



## Noel (9 Feb 2019)

kwh":28n81pxb said:


> Hi all products installed in the unit are CE compliant they have just been in a safe pvc enclosure at the moment I am just testing the water for interest if necessary I will do everything by the book E.G. independent testing ,liability insurance and so on I take your advise very seriously thanks...kev



Kevin, sorry you do not seem to understand that just because you consider the components CE compliant does not mean the finished article is any way compliant and not just to CE standards. 
I was hoping you were here to share your ideas with forum members rather than promoting something which without many. many thousands of legal compliance is essentially a danger to the public.
If you want to possibly lose your job, home and at worst your freedom because of a fault resulting in damage, injury or worse you'll have to have very deep pockets.


----------



## kwh (9 Feb 2019)

Thanks for your reply I understand fully what you are saying therefore I will not be selling this product until it is fully tested and certificated thanks...kev


----------



## SammyQ (9 Feb 2019)

Setch, could you please clarify 'the dutch unit @ €15' please? Do you mean the Kemo one? I'd love to install one at that price. 
Thank you, Sam.


----------



## Setch (9 Feb 2019)

Yep, the kemo:

https://www.conrad.nl/p/kemo-m103n-mast ... ac-1091973

I don't know the price of shipping yet, but if I get round to buying one and implementing it, I'll post here how it goes


----------



## SammyQ (9 Feb 2019)

Thanks Setch. Maplin used to carry it before they folded, but not at such a good price. 
Sam, watching the Scottish celts walloping the Irish Celts


----------



## Myfordman (9 Feb 2019)

Kev, It looks to me that you are essentially boxing up a commercial unit and this will still have the drawbacks of the core unit.
By this I mean the trigger current will be limited by the makers and more importantly the output switching capability will be limited to less than many dust collectors need to start them.
It appears from your glib calculations from current capability and watts, that you are not aware (or are hiding) the complexities of AC circuits, power factor and most seriously inrush starting current. Forgive me if I have misjudged your knowledge. I do not set out to offend.
If you want a truly useful product for the widest range of applications, the input needs to have a tolerance for short term currents of 30-40 amp and if you can't manage this, suitability to have a current transformer fitted on the input so that is can. In this way your unit will comfortably rated for big saws and planers up to say 3HP and running on 16/32 amp supplies. On the output side you really need a volt-free (ie isolated contacts) and a 3 wire interface to feed to DOL starter contactors that many of us have with our dust collectors. For these purposes the current rating can be very low as you are only driving the starter coils in the DOL starter. For use with vacuum cleaner type collectors, relay type contacts with 16 amp rating will be fine.

So thats the requirement side of things. 
Then as Noel and others have mentioned there is the product liability minefield. Simply getting approvals does not remove all responsibility from the vendor. Maybe consider the relatively small outlay for the safety buffer of a limited company?

Finally what I was trying to allude to earlier are the commercial sensitivities of this forum. This forum covers all its costs (and maybe? a little more) by taking advertising and to be fair to their paying customers, they don't like members effectively getting free advertising by marketing their products in the forum pages. This is quite fair and reasonable, it's Charley's site and the moderators work hard too keeping members within the rules they set out. There are other forums where you might get away with marketing stuff you make but they have far less footfall than in here which is certainly the biggest in UK. Who know their advertising rates might be worth it. They used to have something like the ability to pay for "featured posts" - not sure if that is still offered.
Be aware that all the forums cost money to run and could reasonably ask for a contribution to promote your product.

I hope you find what I've written to be constructive - it is genuinely meant that way and I wish you luck with your venture.
Bob


----------



## kwh (9 Feb 2019)

well thanks for your reply you can buy the sensor I have used on ebay I think its a jml four lead box mains input lead one power socket and two slave sockets they are round about a fiver I have one set up in my workshop which has worked fine for 9 months even when the saw is stalled buy one try it out and make up your own mind hope this helps...kev


----------

